# Apple Music Users: My Playlist ("Smooth Criminals")



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It has lots of rock, some jazz and classical. Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven (early stuff).

https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/smooth-criminals/pl.u-06oxl9xTWx5Kbeo


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

My browser must be too old. All of the links are active but do nothing.

But I think that since I'm not an "Apple Music" subscriber I'd only be able to listen to "previews" anyway.


----------

